# New to pleco? Recommendation for a 36 inch tank?



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Received a batch of bristlenose frys from another member here, now Im beginning to really like these guys. The full list of species is abit overwhelming, so can someone recommend me one that stays about 6 inches (and wont break my bank account lol). Something spotted or striped would be nice.


----------



## ladyequine (Nov 18, 2015)

I have L066 king tigers and I love them, I also have an L128 blue phantom pleco and they have got to be my favorite due to their beautiful blue colouration I also have a couple clown plecos and they are small and are cheap to buy.


----------



## Sick Lid (Dec 13, 2015)

Those Blue and Green variants are sweet. Anyone here breed any?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

My favourite is l-204 or the l-205.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

L134.

http://canadapleco.com/index.php?/topic/3357-l134s-for-sale/


----------

